# Aruba Beach Club vs. Costa Linda vs Westin



## gretel (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the option of renting a one bedroom sleeps 6 at ABC for $1200 or a two-bedroom sleeps 6 at CL for $1550 or an adjoining hotel room (we already have one room) at the Westin for $1200.  I have read good things about each resort.  We are three adults (me, husband and mom who has some trouble walking) and two boys ages 7 and 9.  The kids enjoy crafts and bingo but we don't need a "Kids Program" at all.

I've been to Aruba several times staying at the Marriott and La Cabana. I enjoyed the pools and casino at the Marriott but hated the beach and the crowds. I enjoyed the beach at La Cabana but the rooms were just ok and the partying crowds at the pools were a bit much.

I'm afraid that hotel rooms just won't cut it (I think timesharing has spoiled me).  Unless, of course, the Westin is fabulous!  

Which of the three, Aruba Beach Club, Costa Linda or Westin, do you think I would prefer?  Is CL worth $350 more than the others?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 31, 2007)

IMHO, Costa Linda IS worth the $350 more. It is a beautiful resort and the two bedroom units are wonderful. The beach is great there. 

The Westin (formally the Wyndham) is nice, but it IS the windiest spot due to the way the building sits on the beach. It doesn't block the tradewinds at all. 

ABC is nice, but 6 people in one of their units is crowded IMHO. 

I wouldn't hesitate to stay at Costa Linda.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 31, 2007)

Not generally a fan of the low rises, but I have seen photos of Costa Linda and it looks really really nice.

One thing about the Westin is (at least back when it was the Wyndham) that some of their rooms are very musty and damp.  And the standard rooms are really not all that nice.  The junior suites are very nice - but still don't have the kind of room and convenience you get with a timeshare (I agree - I am spoiled now too!).


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 31, 2007)

We own at CLBR so I may sound prejudiced but I'd pick CLBR over ABC.  Besides the number of people you have the fact that one of your people has trouble getting around is key.   ABC doesn't have elevators that are as accessible to the rooms as CLBR.  Linda


----------



## Anne S (Aug 31, 2007)

I own a one bedroom at ABC but would also pick the two bedroom at Costa Linda over a one bedroom at ABC. I wouuld also like to respond to a previous poster who said that ABC doesn't have an elevator. While it is true that the two story buildings housing all of the studios and the oceanfront one bedroom units do not have an elevator, the four story building consisting of all one bedroom units does have an elevator.  The original poster had indicated that she was considering renting unit 407 in that building.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 1, 2007)

Anne, perhaps I was not clear - I didn't say they DIDN'T have an elevator.  They are just not as convenient.  I visit my friends over there every year and have had quite a trek from the elevator.  Maybe I got turned around but when I commented I was told that they use the stairs since by the time they walk to the elevator they might as well use the stairs.  Linda


----------



## Anne S (Sep 1, 2007)

lvhmbh said:


> Anne, perhaps I was not clear - I didn't say they DIDN'T have an elevator.  They are just not as convenient.  I visit my friends over there every year and have had quite a trek from the elevator.  Maybe I got turned around but when I commented I was told that they use the stairs since by the time they walk to the elevator they might as well use the stairs.  Linda



Linda, you are right. I should never reply to any post before having my second, eye opener cup of coffee! Maybe I am picking nits here, but since ABC has a total of eight units on each floor and the elevator is situated by units numbered 201, 301 and 401, it really isn't that big of a trek to the elevator. And if your friends use the stairs they would have to have walked to the elevator anyway, since the stairs are situated next to the elevator. We own unit 308, the farthest from the elevator. We usually walk down the stairs simply because it is faster than wailting for the elevator.


----------



## gretel (Sep 1, 2007)

*Unit at CLBR*

Well, the unit I was considering at CLBR is taken.  I have found another rental, unit 3005. As I search for airfare I'm wondering whether the location of the unit is the best I will find or if I should hold out for an exchange (doubtful) or another rental.  The funny thing is that I am so used to exchanging that I'm hesitant to rent!


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 2, 2007)

You can go to the Costa Linda website (I think the same for ABC) and see where your unit is located.  CLBR website is www.costalinda-aruba.com.  Not sure of ABC.  Linda


----------



## jadejar (Sep 3, 2007)

*ABC website*

The Aruba Beach Club website is www.arubabeachclub.net


----------



## gretel (Sep 3, 2007)

*CLBR or CdM?*

I've decided against renting another Westin unit and to go with a 2-bedroom on Eagle Beach.  I've found two-bedroom units for rent at Costa Linda (unit #3005), and Casa del Mar (#1215). 

Both have ocean views according to the owners.  Anyone know which view is better?  Which is roomier?  Which feels more open/airer? Which has the better pool?  Better beach?

Thanks for all of your help!  I'm booking one of these!! I love Aruba and am really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## jadejar (Sep 3, 2007)

*I would pick Costa Linda*

Unit 1215 at Casa Del Mar would give you an ocean view only if you lean off your balcony.  It is on the side of the building.  I would consider it more a garden view.  Unit 3005 at Costa Linda is a direct ocean and pool view and should be beautiful from there.  While I have stayed at Casa Del Mar and really enjoyed it, the pool, the beach, and the resort itself are better at Costa Linda.  We are renting a 2-bedroom unit at Costa Linda in March.  
Both resorts are good choices, but unless the Casa Del Mar rental was a lot less and money was an issue,  I would definately go with Costa Linda.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 3, 2007)

jadejar said:


> Unit 1215 at Casa Del Mar would give you an ocean view only if you lean off your balcony.  It is on the side of the building.  I would consider it more a garden view.  Unit 3005 at Costa Linda is a direct ocean and pool view and should be beautiful from there.  While I have stayed at Casa Del Mar and really enjoyed it, the pool, the beach, and the resort itself are better at Costa Linda.  We are renting a 2-bedroom unit at Costa Linda in March.
> Both resorts are good choices, but unless the Casa Del Mar rental was a lot less and money was an issue,  I would definately go with Costa Linda.




I absolutely agree.


----------

